# Thruway Bus AGR?



## AC4400 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm wondering if connecting thruway motorcoaches are eligible for AGR points. I took 6291/6292 (Jacksonville, FL-Lakeland, FL) for couple of times and got the points, but how about 8848/8849 (Seattle, WA-Spokane, WA)? I took this at the beginning of this month, and still haven't got the points.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 29, 2011)

AC4400 said:


> I'm wondering if connecting thruway motorcoaches are eligible for AGR points. I took 6291/6292 (Jacksonville, FL-Lakeland, FL) for couple of times and got the points, but how about 8848/8849 (Seattle, WA-Spokane, WA)? I took this at the beginning of this month, and still haven't got the points.



If I remember right, the 8000 series of Thruway buses are eligible for points, but I think you have to contact AGR to make sure you're credited with those points.


----------



## AC4400 (Jun 30, 2011)

JayPea said:


> AC4400 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if connecting thruway motorcoaches are eligible for AGR points. I took 6291/6292 (Jacksonville, FL-Lakeland, FL) for couple of times and got the points, but how about 8848/8849 (Seattle, WA-Spokane, WA)? I took this at the beginning of this month, and still haven't got the points.
> ...


Thank you for your response! Actually 8848/9 buses are operated by Northwestern Trailways, not Amtrak. I'm wondering if they are eligible for AGR. But my AGR number was indeed included on the tickets.

How about 5000 series? I googled out that 7000 series are not eligible for AGR.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 8000 series is eligible for AGR points. I looked into that last summer when I was going to take the thruway bus from Seattle to my home, 60 miles south of Spokane. My town has a Thruway stop which is in fact right outside my front door. Nothing simpler to get home than that.  At the last second another opportunity to return home came up so I canceled the bus. The only thruway service I see in AGR's fine print that doesn't earn points is the 7000 series. So 5000 series should be fine too.


----------

